# Air Intake Issues #2 - 2013 X5 i50



## Archnawan (Jul 9, 2020)

Air Issue #2 - Filtered air duct

So repair shop diagnosed engine light as the connecting hose mention in Air Issue #1. They also said there is a problem with the air intake duct (#6 below) because there was a screw missing from the filtered air duct. Turns out the screw is not missing its just hidden but there is a screw hole that is obviously not filled. (see pic) Couple of questions;

1 - both duct have half of the little plastic part with a hole that the screw goes through broke off for some reason. You can see a ring or so of the gasket but from new part pics it looks like there is about 4-5 rings so should still have plenty of seal surface inside. Ducts can't really pull out I don't think so should I be concerned about this enough to replace? 

2- Can anyone point me to guide to replace these ducts and breather lines? 

Thanks!






















FYI - shop gave me the wrong part number of the unfiltered air duct (no screws) and right vs left connector so beware of taking a shops part numbers for face value


----------



## Archnawan (Jul 9, 2020)

Nvm, found it myself.

Posting in case anyone else needs -


----------

